# Crating a Kitten.



## ImMrGraves (Oct 10, 2008)

Hello, as you can see I'm new here. I recently adopted a kitten from a shelter and I have one small problem. He is very well behaved but I don't want him to roam my apartment while I'm out at work. I have decided that I want to get him a crate but I'm not sure what is 'enough room' for him. He goes into my beagle's crate all the time to sleep,so I'm sure he'll be okay with it. I want you to understand that I have been keeping him in the bathroom with all the necessities as of now, but it gets extremely hot in the bathroom. My bedroom isn't an option either. I have a few options that I'm looking at that I would like to show you.

First of all go to this link and I will list the cages that I am looking into.

http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/cat/

I'm looking into purchasing the following, 
The Kitty Highrise (C-430HR)
The Kitty Dormitory (C-440)
The Kitty Villa (C-435)

I was also considering purchasing the biggest dog crate available. What is your intake? 

Thanks


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

So you took him from one cage at the shelter and you're going to keep him in another in your house?

I'm sorry if that sounds harsh, but it's so sad. What are you afraid of? I realize it's a pain to kitty-proof your house. I didn't have to for my adult cats, but the twins? Holy cow! They do get into everything, but you're supposed to know the risks when you take this job. I can see keeping him confined to a space until you're sure he's using the litter box, but once that issue is taken care of, he needs to be free.

ETA: I'm not even sure if you're serious, or just trying to stir up members here...


----------



## ImMrGraves (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm serious, it isn't going to be for forever. I'm sorry if I stir up members here but people need to understand that you have to work both ways. I'm going to put the cage in my bedroom and once he is at a level that I can trust him I'll let him have free roam in that room when I'm gone. I'd leave the cage door open just in case he wants to venture in. I don't find it cruel at all, don't get stuck in that mindset.

I'd also like to note that I've been testing how he behaves while I'm out. If I go to the gas station or grocery store for a short while I'll let him roam until I get back. So far he has done a decent job, he just tipped the trash can over and got to the paper towels. Nothing horrible, but I'm still skeptical.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

If you want to keep him confirmed for a while, which is understandable, and he's litter trained, why can't he roam free in your bedroom instead of being in a cage in your bedroom? I'm trying to understand if it's damage you're concerned about or something else. And will he eventually have free roam of the whole place? I apologize for doubting your sincerity.


----------



## ImMrGraves (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm concerned about damage control. I'm only going to crate him until I feel he is ready, then I'll let him have free roam of my bedroom when I'm at work. He currently has free roam of my entire apartment when I'm home, because I can keep an eye on him. I'm just asking what you think would be a suitable for crating him, a kitty condo, largest dog crate, other?

Thanks


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Okay, that's totally understandable. Once again, I apologize.  

Then I would have to say the very biggest cage/crate possible. Maybe it could be positioned where he could have a view outside a window?

My twins still go to bed at night in their bedroom. (I need my sleep and they don't mind.) I also understand about damage control. It's been a year and they still find things to "investigate." 

Could we have pictures of the little guy?


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

The whole concept of 'crating' a dog is an alien concept to me, let alone a cat (I come from the UK) but I guess if you are going to do it, get the largest one that's practical for your needs and make sure there are plenty of things for him to do in there - lots of toys to keep him stimulated.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I only confine or crate cats for their safety. One was an adult semi-feral tomcat with a broken leg in a cast. I kept him contained because of his cast and mobility issues. I crated one orphaned kitten for several weeks until he was big enough the adult cats couldn't harm him. All of my fosters I've kept in my Master Bathroom until they were using the pottybox 100% and then allowed them into the Master Bedroom during the day for exercise and play.

Your new pet is a kitten who is young and WILL get into things either through play or investigation. Kitten-proof your home and let him roam. I feel the only reason to contain an animal is for safety reasons. I know dogs get crated for periods of time, but they can be very destructive with items that could kill them if they ingested them in large quantities. I feel cats are different. If your small breakables are put away, food is put away, electrical cords are protected with furniture or tubes, plants are out of reach and the kitty has a scratching post...why can't the kitty run and play? They need to run and play to grow and develop their bodies.

I do understand keeping him contained until he learns your home routine and/or what is/isn't acceptable, but I wouldn't keep him contained for very long. They don't learn anything in confinement.
Heidi


----------



## ImMrGraves (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for the positive feedback, I'm going to get a cage made specifically for cats. I'll post a picture of him soon.


----------



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)

I've never enjoyed the idea of crating dogs let alone cats(never even heard of that before).

Some cats will always get into things, its just who they are, others will tone down over the years while the rest may never be curious troublemakers. But I see it like this... you coop the kitten up to avoid him from getting into things he shouldn't at home while your gone, when you finally think he's ready to be let loose while gone you don't think he'll get into everything you were afraid of because it's all going to be a new expereince for him, he's going to be excited with the experience of finally being allowed to roam while your gone? How long is it going to be before you think he's going to be ready? Like I said some cats never grow out of kittenhood and getting into things they shouldn't. What if your kitten is one of these? Will you always keep him locked up while your gone? When you do let him out of the cage when your home he's going to be bouncing off the walls with pent up energy from being locked up all day.

I have four kittens in my home plus one 5 year old cat and a one year old cat. My house is still standing, all of the more important items in my house are still standing, the things I don't want broken I've either moved to a higher place where they can't jump or don't have out at all right now. When I accepted cats into my home I knew the risk I was taking with my possessions and that things were going to have to change. The same with when I had a dog in my home. You've already said yourself you've left him to roam while you've made short run outs and he's been fine so why bother with getting him a cage? Give him plenty of toys, play with him so he doesn't have too much pent up energy is all. Or even just let him have full roam of one area of your house like the bedroom which you already mentioned.

I don't mean to sound harsh, I just don't like the idea at all.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Of the three cages you listed to see in the link, I liked the Highrise and Dormitory better than the Villa. Think "tall", because kitties like to be up high to survey the area with the biggest view of everything.

Lilac's post made me think of something else about crating a kitty...pent up energy. When kitty is let out, he's going to want to run, play and zoom all over the place. Be prepared with some interactive toys like DaBird, a laser light and a (I don't know what it is called) but it is a long ribbon of fleece on a wand that you can drag and wave around for the kitty to pounce on. I'm not saying this will happen, but you may find that the kitty becomes over-active when finally let out, more so than he'd be if left to roam at his will and play with his toys whenever he wished.
My cats usually get "the zoomies" in the evening, but my younger cats (under age 6) will sometimes get zoomie in the morning, too.


----------



## ImMrGraves (Oct 10, 2008)

I've decided that I'm just going to leave him in my bedroom while I'm out. It is a big space and it is 'cat proof' so he won't get into any trouble. I'm still going to purchase a big crate so that I can put his litter box and food inside so I won't have a mess on the floor, but he will be able to leave and go as he pleases. Thanks for the feedback, you sure know how to make people feel guilty lol.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Can we still see pictures?


----------



## ImMrGraves (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes, I have already taken them but they are on my girlfriends camera. I have to wait until tomorrow to upload them sorry.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

I used to hate the idea of crating dogs. However, my Golden Retriever pup climbed onto a table , which tiped over and fell into a window. His back leg was cut and he would have bled to death if the kids hadn't been home to call me. So I bought the largest crate available. For the most part, the dogs sleep while we are gone. The dogs have all outgrown the need for a crate now - we put them in a large pet proof room when we leave the house.

Zoey, our Tortie, is not particularly a climber. I did keep her separate from the dogs for several months, until I felt comfortable that she could escape the dog's room if the need arose.
Talley and Harper were much younger when got them. They managed to get into things and places that even I couldn't imagine (Talley earned her nickname, DareDevil Kitty, very early on). We tried keeping them in the cat's room when we left, but they cried too much for the other dogs and cats. On a whim, I tried the dog's crate. It is large enough to hold a litter box, 2 beds, a bowl of water and one of food, with a small open area for a scratching post and a couple of toys. Since the crate is in the dog room, they had the company they missed in the cat room. We kept it up until I felt comfortable that that could get out of any trouble they got into while I was gone.

A side benefit was that neither Talley nor Harper freaked out about the crate when they went into be spayed. The vet was amazed that they just settled into their beds and went to sleep. Much less stress on the girls.

The funniest thing to me is when we get ready to leave in the morning and tell the dogs "Crate" (which means for them to go to their room), the cats are the first ones in the room. They have cat beds on top of the crate and a nice, tall climber in the dog's room. There is a pass-through window from the dog's room into the kitchen that the cats use to escape if they want, but they are always in the room with the dogs.
This summer, we had work done on our house and I had to move the cats and dogs into another area of the house for their safety. I tried closing the cats up in their room, but they cried horribly. As soon as I put the dogs in with them, they were fine. I think they were afraid they would miss something good.


----------



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh and another thing... don't put kitties food/water bowls beside the litter box, after all you wouldn't want to eat next to a toliet if it hadn't been flushed. :dis


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

ImMrGraves said:


> I've decided that I'm just going to leave him in my bedroom while I'm out. It is a big space and it is 'cat proof' so he won't get into any trouble. *I'm still going to purchase a big crate so that I can put his litter box and food inside so I won't have a mess on the floor*, but he will be able to leave and go as he pleases. Thanks for the feedback, you sure know how to make people feel guilty lol.


The bedroom is a much better idea than crating, I'm glad you changed your mind. Cats don't like to pee/poop where they eat, putting these two items together is a great way to have him go in places you don't want him to. Food should be on the opposite side of the room from litter. Personally, I think putting a litter box in a crate to prevent mess will actually make it more difficult to clean and won't prevent him from tracking it out of the crate. Get some good mats for under the box, get a covered box and you should be good to go. I like these mats:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2755050

The surface looks like somebody sprayed it with very fine silly string. There's all kinds of tiny little pockets that catch and trap the litter.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Just a warning. If you keep a kitten in a kennel too much it will start to revert back to being unsocialized. Kittens need alot of human intereaction.

Kittens are alot of work if your going to turn them into well adjusted adult cats. Alot of holding, petting, playing, talking to, plus getting use to sounds of activities in the house as they are with you.


----------



## ImMrGraves (Oct 10, 2008)

Some good points were brought up about his food being next to his litter box, I'll put his food on the other side of the room. If I were to get a covered litter box would that effect his usage of his other litter box which is not covered? Does it matter at all? 

Also, does anyone use baking soda to help with odors? I currently use 'The World's Best Cat Litter' because it is safe for Luca, but I'm seeking something to help with odor control. What are your thoughts?

Thanks

Also, this is Luca below.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

If he's inclined to go elsewhere because he doesn't want to go near his food, I doubt the cover would make a difference.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He's so cute!


----------



## ImMrGraves (Oct 10, 2008)

doodlebug said:


> If he's inclined to go elsewhere because he doesn't want to go near his food, I doubt the cover would make a difference.


I meant getting a litter box with a cover in general.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Oh....some cats love 'em, some hate 'em, some don't care one way or the other. Sorry, I know that doesn't help, but it's really hard to know. One thing that may make a difference as he gets older is how big he gets. I had the largest size covered boxes you can buy and one day I noticed that poor Kobi used the box by having his head and front feet on the outside of the box, while his back end was in. He was just too big for the darn thing. I went to using plastic totes that are 18"w x 30"l x 12"h and he's much happier.


----------



## ImMrGraves (Oct 10, 2008)

Ah I see, thanks. I'll experiment and see what he likes best.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I've had both and they prefer uncovered. But I do have a "washroom" which they like for privacy. 

Ignore the candles, they were there as a joke.....


----------

